# Guppies/Platies mating?



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 2 tanks- one that is mostly Platies and another that has Danios with a few Guppies. The Danios are picking on the guppies (nipping fins, dominating the food, one dead) so I have decided to move my two male Guppies over to the all female Platy for their safety. 

I know Swords and Platies can mix. Do I have to worry about these two species being able to breed? *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Even though they are both livebearers, they are 2 different species and it would be hard for them to cross. If they did, the fry would most likely either be deformed or sterile.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

The reason why swordtails and platies can cross is because they are both in the genux _Xiphophorus_. Being in the same genus, they are able to cross breed. Guppies and platies cannot cross.


----------

